# Welcome Home, The Story of Scott Ostrom



## rexbobcat (Nov 11, 2014)

This might have been posted before, but oh well. 

This is a photo essay from a few years ago about a veteran of the war in Iraq and his struggle with PTSD and returning to civilian life. It's probably the best I've seen

 Veteran's Day is generally a very patriotic, celebratory holiday, and when it does get somber it does so in a somewhat poignant, romanticized way. IE: illustrations of an old man standing at a memorial while his shadow depicts a soldier.

However, there is a great number of veterans who come back and cannot participate this somewhat disconnected patriotism, because they're still struggling to survive everyday life back home. I have a friend who was in Iraq and suffers from PTSD, and although he has gotten a lot better since his deployment in mid-'00, he_ is not_ the same as he was before he left.

Military service is about more than heroes and martyrs. This story brings attention to a segment of returning veterans that often slips through the cracks of the public's consciousness.

Photos: Welcome Home, The Story of Scott Ostrom - Plog


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. Great photos ... sad story. To quote a bumper sticker ... "All Gave Some ... Some Gave All." Memorial Day is so tough for combat Vets ...


----------



## CanonFob (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. Sad story. Great photos. I wish him the best.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, not uncommon


----------

